# skyline for sale



## himitsu3000GT (Jan 22, 2007)

ok i'm not sure how to post in the classifieds. so i'll just post it here. a friend of mine is selling a R33 nissan skyline for $22,000 you can e-mail me at [email protected] for more info.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

himitsu3000GT said:


> ok i'm not sure how to post in the classifieds. so i'll just post it here. a friend of mine is selling a R33 nissan skyline for $22,000 you can e-mail me at [email protected] for more info.


GTR or GTS and what year?


----------



## himitsu3000GT (Jan 22, 2007)

its the gts with the rb25 inline 6, 100,000k/m 1997 its already registered here in the states


----------



## himitsu3000GT (Jan 22, 2007)

himitsu3000GT said:


> ok i dont have much info on the skyline but i do know the it has 100,000km and is the 1997 GTS R33 with the RB25 engine inline 6 and it is state legal, he drove it over to wal-mart the other day damn that car sounded good. the owner of it can be reached at 1-866-9TUNERS just tell him marsell refered you or just say the guy with the purple 3000GT he'll know who your talkin bout. the guys name is john.



Hey here are the pics john sent me.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

himitsu3000GT said:


> Hey here are the pics john sent me.


if your going to try to sell it ,be honest and show pic of the engine bay.its a different color then the car and looks like the passanger side inner fender was change


----------



## himitsu3000GT (Jan 22, 2007)

these are the only pics i was sent. and the info i have is what he told me. i'm not trying to lie about it. if i had the money i'd buy it but i still owe the state $1000 just to get my lisence back


----------



## JoeDM35R (Feb 5, 2007)

*looking for a R33 forsale*



celm said:


> GTR or GTS and what year?


im looking for R33 gts-t with no motor or blown motor can anybody help me? im new


----------

